# Help with fish ID



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anybody help identifying this fish? It looks like some sort of pleco.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hard to tell from pic but it looks like a cory to me


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll try to get a better pic


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looks like a cory as stated... difinately some kind of catfish..


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Google synodontis. It is definately a species of...blurry picture makes it hard to tell which one.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Peppered Cory probably or Swart'z Cory Cat,Sydonontis Zebra Hybrid


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

It's hard to tell, with picture being so blurry, but I'm voting Synodontis, sometimes labeled as an upside down cat fish. Start with this site and see if it helps you.
PlanetCatfish • Cat-eLog • Thumbnails of species


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

definetly no pleco, id go with the upside down catfish as well


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would say some kind of cory, but with the picture being so blurry it could also be the upside down catfish. I am however leaning more towards a cory.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i think the body shape is longer and isnt as bulldog-ish ,if that makes any sense to any of you, than a cory cat


----------



## Lanfeixue (Nov 29, 2011)

hehe bro,hard to indentify.It reminds me some kind of fish appeared in my hometown,they appear in the stream.Only as big as a finger.I have no idea what name it is.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey, dont forget to upload a better pic. Id be interested to know what it is, but have to agree it looks like a cat fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

tike said:


> Google synodontis. It is definately a species of...blurry picture makes it hard to tell which one.


I agree with others here it's a synodontis, there are a lot of different species of synodontis though. Here is a video from youtube of Synodontis multipunctatus
Cyrtocara moorii and Synodontis multipunctatus - YouTube


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

snail said:


> I agree with others here it's a synodontis, there are a lot of different species of synodontis though. Here is a video from youtube of Synodontis multipunctatus
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think it's exactly that one. Here is another pic. Yeah, I know, I need a better camera!


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

After looking into the synodontys family I'm now pretty sure it's a Synodontis Zebra Hybrid.

Thanks all for your feedback!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad you've worked it out, he's a pretty fish.


----------

